# Genie, AM21N and HR24



## ZandarKoad (Oct 25, 2009)

Does the AM21N add two recordable OTA tuners to the system, enabling you to record seven shows at once? 

Does the AM21N use up a SWM channel? Meaning, if you have an AM21N and an HR24 with your Genie, will you need a SWM16 switch to get all tuners on each client?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

No, the AM21N does not up the number of recordings/viewing available at any given time.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The AM21N does not use up a SWM channel either.


----------



## ZandarKoad (Oct 25, 2009)

So.... What does the AM21N doexactly? If it's connected to a Genie via USB, I know you can view the OTA tuners from any client... But does it REPLACE the satellite tuners? I'm confused.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

ZandarKoad said:


> So.... What does the AM21N doexactly? If it's connected to a Genie via USB, I know you can view the OTA tuners from any client... But does it REPLACE the satellite tuners? I'm confused.


HR24's have 2 SAT tuners.
HR34's have 5 SAT tuners.

Am21 and N models have 2 OTA tuners, for over the air reception.

While it adds tuners to the boxes above, it does not change the number of simultaneous things the box can do.

For example the HR34 can record 5 SAT things or 3 SAT/2 OTA things at once. The limit is still 5.
Or the HR34 can stream 3 things to clients. That's the max, no matter if they are OTA or SAT.

And since you have only 2 OTA tuners, you can't record or watch more than 2 OTA items at a time, even on the HR34.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

IMO, the AM21N's value is that you can receive OTA channels that D* isn't carrying on SAT for your local market, and could be used when the weather has made you lose SAT signal.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've always sort of thought of DIRECTV's DVR design here as an apparent distinction between the number "RF tuners" (Satellite plus OTA) the HD-DVR has and the number of "recording channels" or maybe "paths" that can simultaneously access the HDD for recording or live buffering. Five for the HR34 and 2 for HR2X models. 

When the AM12(N) module is used the two categories are not the same with now two additional ATSC off-air tuners added to the satellite ones, while the HDD recording channels/paths remain the same of course and must be shared by all RF tuners.


----------



## ZandarKoad (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks NR4P and others. That makes sense now. So... If you are within 15 or 20 miles of the broadcasting towers... why wouldn't everyone get one of these and cancel the locals through Direct? It would pay for itself in 12 months ($10 for rabbit ears), you'd get more channels through the miracle of multicasting, in better picture quality, and more reliably than satellite (debatable). What's the negative of getting your locals through an AM21(N)? Besides the obvious range problem for those who are far from the broadcasting towers...


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

ZandarKoad said:


> why wouldn't everyone get one of these and cancel the locals through Direct?


D* NO longer allows you to "opt out" of satellite locals, & has NOT for the past several years...the ONLY areas where you get a $3 credit for "no locals", is if D* does NOT offers locals in your area to begin with... 

(and FWIW, NEITHER does E* anymore...)


----------



## ZandarKoad (Oct 25, 2009)

dishrich said:


> D* NO longer allows you to "opt out" of satellite locals, & has NOT for the past several years...the ONLY areas where you get a $3 credit for "no locals", is if D* does NOT offers locals in your area to begin with...
> 
> (and FWIW, NEITHER does E* anymore...)


That's odd. I just called corporate yesterday (800-531-5000) on one of my customer's accounts and the CSR said the customer would save $5 by cancelling locals.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

ZandarKoad said:


> Thanks NR4P and others. That makes sense now. So... If you are within 15 or 20 miles of the broadcasting towers... why wouldn't everyone get one of these and cancel the locals through Direct? It would pay for itself in 12 months ($10 for rabbit ears), you'd get more channels through the miracle of multicasting, in better picture quality, and more reliably than satellite (debatable). What's the negative of getting your locals through an AM21(N)? Besides the obvious range problem for those who are far from the broadcasting towers...


You would only be able to record two OTA channels at a time, vs 5 locals if you get them via sat.

I only use the AM21 to record PBS, because the local stations have programming the national feed does not.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

ZandarKoad said:


> That's odd. I just called corporate yesterday (800-531-5000) on one of my customer's accounts and the CSR said the customer would save $5 by cancelling locals.


You DO realize that # is not the D* "corporate number", but the same one regular subs call all the time - which tells me you got a (new) CSR that most likely has NEVER tried to remove locals from an account.

In any event, let us all know how that works out; the "mandatory locals" thing has been pretty common knowledge for some time now... :grin:


----------



## ZandarKoad (Oct 25, 2009)

dishrich said:


> You DO realize that # is not the D* "corporate number", but the same one regular subs call all the time - which tells me you got a (new) CSR that most likely has NEVER tried to remove locals from an account.
> 
> In any event, let us all know how that works out; the "mandatory locals" thing has been pretty common knowledge for some time now... :grin:


In that case, it does seem hard to justify the AM21N to your average DirecTV user. You'd have to really really want multicasting or be in a market where your locals aren't carried...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ZandarKoad said:


> In that case, it does seem hard to justify the AM21N to your average DirecTV user. You'd have to really really want multicasting or be in a market where your locals aren't carried...


Or you want:

- The ability to bring in a second set of locals
- The ability to record a second recording of an important show via OTA in case SAT goes out during a heavy rain storm.
- The HD subchannels, you know the -1, -2, -3 channels.
- Get locals in HD that DirecTV doesn't provide yet in your area, like PBS and CW.

And I'm sure others can come up with other reasons why they'd want OTA.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Slight edge in PQ at least in my DMA.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

* The AM21 also adds subchannels that aren't carried as LILs on the satelliete.

* The AM21 also lets you add a secondary local market that you may be able to pull in from the antenna that is not included in your DMA and unavailable to you via satellite.

In my specific case I live in Winter Haven, FL. While I am considered to be in the Tampa DMA I am able to easily tune in the Orlando channels. I lie very near the center of a straight line between the two markets' "antenna farms" so I get strong enough signals from Orlando reflected on the back side of my antenna that I don't even need to use an antenna rotor to tune them in.

By adding an AM21 I added something close to 70 channels that I can view and record. They are all integrated seamlessly into my guide, recordable, subject to trick play and once recorded available across my SWM cloud via Whole Home service.

Now, some of these channels are duplicates between the markets such as network affiliates prime time programming, PBS subchannels and ION subchannels. Others are religious and Spanish language channels that I will not be watching so admittedly out of those 70 additional channels I probably watch "only" half of them but still 35 additional channels is no small thing to me. Others may not care so much. 

There is programming that I find value in on the subchannels. Even if it didn't give me secondary market access it still put the subchannels in play and I make use of that.

It has given me access to 24x7 weather information such as radar and forecasts on demand that I cannot get from the satellite that are carried on subchannels of network affiliates. I also get all of the classic television channels such as ME-TV, RTV, This TV and Antenna TV that I cannot get from the satellite because they are carried on subchannels. I get great enjoyment out of some of those old shows. Again, that's me.

Finally, there are those rare occasions where heavy weather blocks the satellite signal and I can pull in network broacasts over the air. My wife lost American Idol on the satellite the other night and we were able to easily view the program OTA. If we had not had that option she she would have been quite upset (I would have been quite happy but that is of little importance. I have been told as much).

I have one HR20 that has integrated ATSC tuners but I have added an AM21 to two HR22s and and HR21. I make extensive use of them and to me the added channels are well worth the one time $50 price per unit.


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Or you want:
> 
> - The ability to bring in a second set of locals
> - The ability to record a second recording of an important show via OTA in case SAT goes out during a heavy rain storm.
> ...


1 and 3


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

HarleyD said:


> * The AM21 also adds subchannels that aren't carried as LILs on the satelliete.
> 
> * The AM21 also lets you add a secondary local market that you may be able to pull in from the antenna that is not included in your DMA and unavailable to you via satellite.
> 
> ...


Spot On Take


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

HarleyD said:


> * The AM21 also adds subchannels that aren't carried as LILs on the satelliete.
> 
> * The AM21 also lets you add a secondary local market that you may be able to pull in from the antenna that is not included in your DMA and unavailable to you via satellite.
> 
> ...


Hi neighbor:

We are also in Winter Haven so nice to have local people on this site. We already have an outside antenna which picks up both Tampa and Orlando. Just ordered a AM21n from SolidSignal (via Amazon) to install on one of our HR24s which are closest to the antenna input.

You answered most of our questions regarding the AM21n which we wanted because of the weather conditions here in central Florida. Most of the programs we record are on the major networks and this should eliminate our problems with lousy recordings during the summer months.
Thanks again for your input.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

About the only drawback to an AM21 (I have 3, btw) is it's physical size. One of my equipment areas is pretty tight and the AM21 while not very tall, has the same footprint as an HR-2X box. It's not something that can be hidden behind something else.

I really like being able to pull in sub channels and a few out of DMA stations too. They even show in the guide, take that NAB !! If I threw up another big antenna, I could probably catch a few in a third DMA, but even if I did, the box only accommodates 2 of them.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Or you want:
> 
> - The ability to bring in a second set of locals
> - The ability to record a second recording of an important show via OTA in case SAT goes out during a heavy rain storm.
> ...


...yes, one can continue to record and watch their favorite programs (like Bones on Fox 17 locally here tonight), while Sinclair and D* finish their peeing contest.

Since we get all our locals via OTA (as well as satellite), I don't care if D* and Sinclair settle or not. All the DVRs in the house can record OTA, so it matters little to me. (Others are not so lucky, so I do hope, for their sake, the problem is settled.)


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi I just ordered a DIRECTV AM21N and had a question. I think Direct TV DVR's can work with no access card but you only receive the information channels 200 and 201 are 2 of them I think. So if I get a DIRECTV AM21N and ever dropped my Direct TV account do I still have the ability to record and play back OTA programming? Thanks


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

No, you would need an active account. No one has the ability to record anything on a DVR that is not active and without an active account you don't have an active DVR. I'm not even sure you still get any channels at all without a card anymore.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Not to mention that you would need to return your leased equipment if you drop your DirecTV service. An AM21 without the DVR is...well, a black box.

Assuming you don't own the DVR outright.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> ... I'm not even sure you still get any channels at all without a card anymore.


Yup, I think you are right. did a movers the other day and the receiver had "timed out" or lost authorizations. no channels were coming in at all. even 201 was coming with 721


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

ZandarKoad said:


> In that case, it does seem hard to justify the AM21N to your average DirecTV user. You'd have to really really want multicasting or be in a market where your locals aren't carried...


If Directv was smart they would add the ATSC tuner back into the set top box. The cost is relatively inexpensive and then add an ota antenna when doing an install they would eliminate a lot of carriage charges for local channels. I use the am21 on my Directv system and get all my locals that way.

Just my $0.02

Ed


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

eandras said:


> If Directv was smart they would add the ATSC tuner back into the set top box. The cost is relatively inexpensive and then add an ota antenna when doing an install they would eliminate a lot of carriage charges for local channels. I use the am21 on my Directv system and get all my locals that way.
> 
> Just my $0.02
> 
> Ed


They were smart, thats why they took it out...I dont think you really realize how few subscribers actually use OTA out of their 20+ million.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I get lots of complains when people switch over from their Cable to DirecTV about DirecTV not having an LCD clock. Think about it, if the LCD clock costs $1.00, according to DirecTV, they installed 65,000,000 receivers, that would be $65M dollars affecting the bottom line....


----------

